# need advice on tank buying



## robxc80 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am moving to Lafayette Hill PA from Southern California and will need to buy a new tank and find some good local fish spots. I'm a HUGE Planted tank guy and am only bringing my equipment (filters, heaters, Lights, Co2 setup, etc) and am getting rid of my tank.

I want to buy an 80 or 90 gallon set up and wanted to know if anyone knew where i can buy one for a good price.

also, what are some good stores in this area for plants and fish? I am particularly interested in dwarf cichlids, tetras, and livebearers.

Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

this one stop shop that may be worth the trip;
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/VisitUs.web
consider cichlids OR tetra/livebearers, not both.


----------



## robxc80 (Sep 4, 2009)

thank you.

i keep dwarves and tetras right now without issue.

rams & Apisto's mixed with white fin rosy tetras.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi robxc80,

Welcome to the area (not sure if you've arrived yet or not)!

There are some good stores around here -- also we have a club that meets periodically.

Some of the local stores:

1. Captain Nemo's in Norristown (they are in the process of changing into a more typical pet store and not just aquariums but they still have some good livestock and plants from time to time).

2. Fins, Feathers, Paws, and Claws in Harleysville. A smaller local store but lots of pond stuff and a nice selection of fish. I prefer to spend my $ there to support the local store.

3. That Fish Place in Lancaster (more of a drive but a huge store w/ tons of stuff -- well worth the drive periodically).

4. The Hidden Reef in Levittown (I've actually never been there but some of the club members frequent there and it's supposed to be good).

For tanks the best place is probably #3 -- they have some good deals.

Send me a pm when you arrive w/ your email and I can add you to our club's email list.

-Roy


----------



## Ed_Alfonso (Dec 10, 2005)

Also, give Aquarium Center in Blackwood/Clementon NJ a visit. From Downtown Center City Philadelphia I can be in the store in 20 - 25 minutes.
Nice stock of fish, never been disappointed.
Ed


----------

